# pellet gun hunting



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

does any one here go after squirrels with a pellet gun i have and done quite well if my gun is right on the money if so what gun do you use and what pellet i have used flat and feild pellets


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

hey man i am wanting to get a good pellet gun, what kind do you have???


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i have a remigtion geniss 1000fps it is a one cock pellet gun i want a gamo night stocker


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

if i was you buy the gamo it is 100$s and is light but buy the 1000fps it rocks put a scope on it or just leave it open sight what do you what to use it for


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

well i want someting else for squirrel and my mom wants me to get a gun we both can target shoot


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

what cal 22 or 177 do you want the 22cal is bigger and heavyer but most guns that are in that are slower but make up in stoping power what is you budgit


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

well my parents are seriously considering just giving me 100-200 $ for christmas because the only things i do are hunt, fish and baseball. but they said it might be like 100 to walmart and 100 to gander so i dont know if i should say yea or if i just want it all to gander. wut should i do


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well gander is good but more $ but does have a better selection of 1000fpts guns but walmart has better selection of pump pellet guns. but does have some gamos do you want one or two guns this is just me but i would go with wall mart


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

thats all i squirrel hunt with, my gun is a 100fps one cock .177 caliber air rifle... i got it for 20.00 at cummings tool sales that stop in the area up here. This gun is heavy (8+ lbs.) and shoots very accurately with out a scope. This gun is also very loud for a pellot gun but not as loud as a .22 rifle or a shotgun but i feel it is more of a challenge to hunt with a .177 air rifle. I use gamo rocket pellots (a heavy pellot with a bb inside of it) No matter where i make contact if kills the animal almost every time. I also use this gun for black bird, dove, and rabbits. It is a very good rabbit gun also... Any more ?'s

Ryan


----------



## rrw4258 (Aug 4, 2005)

oops i meant to say that gun is 1000 fps not 100... sorry


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i hunt dove with ine all the time and black bird and squirrels all the time i have used it to git a few frogs too


----------

